# Various Cichlids



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Not really a FW person anymore, but thought I would share some pics my friend took of his cichlid tank. We put the Aquaillumination SOL LED fixture on his tank to see if it colored up his fish at all. Sorry for the dirty glass

Without LED (normal T8 single bulb), with flash:


















LED, no flash:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

It works, lol. Very nice looking fish.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Pretty sharp looking JD and the jewel is super red!

The LED really helps out, I've always thought the LED lights would be to bright. How is his?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking cichlids, nice colors


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow the LED really makes those Jack Dempsys look like the "electric blue" ones.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys.



Avatar~God said:


> Pretty sharp looking JD and the jewel is super red!
> 
> The LED really helps out, I've always thought the LED lights would be to bright. How is his?


Well that light ls plenty for his tank... Its part of a 6 module system for a reef tank I brought over just to play with. I dont think most people would want to spend the money for that single unit (500$+ with no controller) but we talked about building an LED strip for his tank using the same LEDs to give better spread with less light intensity.

The light system is the Aquaillumination SOL, and I talked more about it in the Saltwater discussion (My custom installs)... theres pics of the unit and some other pics of it running.

They use Cree 3w XP-G (whites) and XP-E (blues) LEDs (which you can buy individually online) so if you have the time you could solder some together for far cheaper than that unit.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

To get the effect shown in these pics, I personally think that spending $500+ is well worth it, at least to a real appreciative hobbyist.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

nice looking fish..they are aggressive fish?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

They are becoming aggressive towards each other now because they are pairing off and breeding, the red jewels have laid 2 sets of eggs and then eaten the fry... He will have to remove most of them before too long or all of one sex atleast, and get a bigger tank for sure. Now that they are maturing they are starting to look more like a hybrid of some sort... they are starting to show vertical bars like convict cichlids, they have some traits of jacks, and they also have a bright red band on their dorsal fin.

The good news is you can expect a feeding video when we bring the extras over for my Rhom tank.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice cichlids


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ahhhh the JD
my favorite

really nice colors
going to have a lot of torquois coloration when shes older

the jewel is a nice addition


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks man, He has about 15 of them (JD hybrids) right now... 4 or 5 Red jewels, and 2 clown loaches. The plan is to keep a pair or 2 of the JDs and the rest will become dither fish in my rhoms 120.

Eventually he will have to upgrade to a bigger tank... his wife just doesnt know that yet


----------

